
Show HN: Low-tech, but powerful app activity troubleshooting utility for Linux - tanelpoder
https://tanelpoder.com/psnapper/
======
tanelpoder
I built Linux Process Snapper for making application activity analysis (task
states, syscalls, kernel waits) easier. This is a python script that does not
require any installation and only samples files that are available in Linux
/proc filesystem. Therefore no application tracing or kernel modules are
needed and in many cases not even root access is needed.

This tool is useful for production use and for people who end up
troubleshooting stuff in lots of different servers where their favorite
observability toolsets are not installed (or wouldn't even work due to an old
Linux version).

